# If there was another.....



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

If there was another army to be added to 40k, what would you like to see? Also, for those that remember the eye of terror campaign where wins and losses were logged for each side, what sort of scenario would you like see played out next? Also, don't say space dwarfs, we saw how that played out already. I was thinking maybe something along the lines of a more futuristic vampire counts from warhammer fantasy. As for the scenario I would love to see a large campaign against tau or greenskins.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It would be interesting to see some Exodites, or whatever they're called. There was some pretty cool fluff for them as I recall.


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

The Adeptus Mechanicus

or 
The legio titanicus(just kidding 'bout this one.)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Argh, no more Imperials dammit! D=


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I can definitely see the mechanicus getting their own army at some point.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Traitor Guard. however you spin it, name wise, it'll sell boat loads. and it would be worth buying the FW stuffs about them.

as for event?...

finishing Armageddon WW3, finishing Black Crusade 13, Horus Heresy would be cool (primarch models), one of the Tau expansions/crusades against, id just pick a date in the time line that doesnt have much and put some things there, like 10 different things happen @ 10 different points (like all DE battles against imperial armies go to this war etc).


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Fallen said:


> Traitor Guard. however you spin it, name wise, it'll sell boat loads. and it would be worth buying the FW stuffs about them.
> 
> as for event?...


Now I am rather curious as to why you think they'll sell boat loads.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

SQUATS TO RETURN, but more flushed out!

yes i went there, they were pulled due to a hatred between the creator and the owner of GW, along with poor sales records, but the poor sales records could be said about the DE too, pre 5th ed release


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

No Squats! They had their chance and they failed already. No sense in kicking a dead horse.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

no, they really didnt have their chance, they were removed due to internal issues between artists.

I know many people who would love to see the 'squats' lore come back, revamped into something uniuqe, rather then short space marines.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Heh, that gives me an idea for another thread..........


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l would love The Adeptus Mechanicus but l don't really see how as it would be a really OP.

space vampire's or something like that l would also love to see. Let there be zombies and all kind's of odd things and hell it can happen after all we now have orange ape killing people with lazar's

as for Squats l can't hear you complaining in a carnifex


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

what about maybe an atlantean race i play a fair bit of the game rifts and they are a highly advanced race plus got some pretty cool characters


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

sybarite said:


> l would love The Adeptus Mechanicus but l don't really see how as it would be a really OP.


Well, I really think you can create a balanced army with the mechanicus. You have foot sloggers like the skitari and can create all sorts of different types of units depending on alterations and such.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

when it comes to Adeptus Mechanicus, all l see is an army of tech marines and titans.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

That's there major draw but in any of the novels you read about some of their more basic peons. Tech marines would stay with the space marines I think and titans would remain for apocalypse.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

sybarite said:


> when it comes to Adeptus Mechanicus, all l see is an army of tech marines and titans.


Skitarii, constructs that aren't Titan-sized, et cetera.


----------



## Microguitar (Jun 23, 2011)

I love the idea of a horus heresy golbal campain


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

''Universe Collapse'' new campaign, supported by 6th edition rulebook with exploding planets supported by scenarios and missions rules, something like 1d6 for every piece of terrain on the board and an increasing chance some kind of explosion will happen as you progress in turns...just a 2minutes tought...not too bad tbh


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

a non fantasy based alien race,vespid/kroot etc etc style or madam feefee's donkey army of ill repute


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Furries!!!!!!!
Ok to be more specific humanoids that evolved from other animals such as wolfs, lizards or other such creatures. For example you could easily have a race of wolf like creatures which would excell in combat and have great heavy weapons but poor light weaponry. Or maybe a lizard like army which have plently of light arms fire and various weapons to handicap armour such as auto glancing any armoru within 6" or so.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaws900 said:


> Furries!!!!!!!


:no:

---

I'd really like to see the Adeptus Mechanicus get a Codex, I think they're _far_ too influential an organization to not be represented in a Codex. As for comments about them being OP, that's incorrect because it'd be very easy to just... you know... not put Titans in the Codex. The Mechanicus has plenty of other military units like Skitarri, weapon Servitors and other lovely things that they could cook up to fill in the gaps. After all, it GW can just go ahead and invent something as new and different as the Dreadknight for the Grey Knights, it'd be easy enough for them to perform the same trick a few more times and come up with some more great stuff.

On a similar note, I'd love to see something for the Dark Mechanicus. Not a full Codex, but something, maybe a unit in the next Chaos Codex (though it'd probably be easy to make a Dark Mechanicus army using the Adeptus Mechanicus Codex rules).

I'd also dearly love the Lost and the Damned to return as they were a fantastically flavorful bunch and had the most versatile army list in existence from 3rd edition onward. You could do literally anything with those guys since you had access to the Chaos Marine, Guard and Eye of Terror Codecies, plus Kroot Mercenaries from Chapter Approved... it was easy to have a chaotic mass of different races all working together under a single banner which made for some amazing looking armies. Plus, that army could hold its own in tournaments too!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I think releasing Mechanicus and dark mechanicus at the same time would be a rather bold, interesting move. And yes yes, I'm sure obliterators will be a central part to the dark mechanicus but again, either of these avenues will give plenty of room for GW to cook up some new exciting units.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Codex: Tesco

For the first time the Forty-first Millenium sees the deployment of teams of supermarket workers full of pent-up rage over their abandoned dreams. Hordes of customer assistants are the basic troop type backed up by elites such as the famous battle-hardened petrol filling station veterans or the illustrious Cash Office stealth team and with fast attack options like the awesome Home Delivery Van, complete with trays of freeze rockets. For Heavy Support you'd have tankers, Palmer & Harvey supplywagons with roll-cage drop bombs and cigarette packet bio-mines as well as the feared Eddie Stobart Articulated Truck.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Now I am rather curious as to why you think they'll sell boat loads.





Katie Drake said:


> I'd also dearly love the Lost and the Damned to return as they were a fantastically flavorful bunch and had the most versatile army list in existence from 3rd edition onward. You could do literally anything with those guys since you had access to the Chaos Marine, Guard and Eye of Terror Codecies, plus Kroot Mercenaries from Chapter Approved... it was easy to have a chaotic mass of different races all working together under a single banner which made for some amazing looking armies. Plus, that army could hold its own in tournaments too!


Katie pretty much hit it on the head to me, the flavor - i personally know of 3 people that have "traitor guard" armies using the IG codex, mix in some WoC units and CSM stuff and you have a cool looking army - some even made a Blood Pact army based off of Guant's Ghosts/an article in WD from several years ago.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Something new,not just a spiky version of this or that would be nice.

A close combat alien tech army or Pysker based army where powers replace weapons or some such.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Any non-humanoid race. Tyranids is not enough on its own, IMO.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Microguitar said:


> I love the idea of a horus heresy golbal campain


They'd never do it; that'd exclude far too many races. No Tau, Grey Knights (or Inquisition of any flavour) or Black Templars, just off the top of my head. To include those races in the Horus Heresy would be anachronistic.

As for new races, I'd really like to see Barghesi. I've only ever had them described to me, but people have told me they're hyper-violent werewolves in space. That sounds just awesome.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Defiitely AdMech. it wouldn't be over powered, more an augmented IG army: Skitarri, Mech, new Mech, Drones and Bots. It would be interesting to see the modern take on those bots they made way back when.

SGMAlice


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Microguitar said:


> I love the idea of a horus heresy golbal campain


For reasons mentioned already I don't think this would ever happen but I could definitely forsee another Black Crusade.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Demiurg, although Ad mech could easily fit in, I don't think there needs to be another Imperium based army.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Demiurg, although Ad mech could easily fit in, I don't think there needs to be another Imperium based army.


Haha, those are just reincarnated squats.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Haha, those are just reincarnated squats.


Yeah but the new name is cooler and their appearance is a lot more modern rather than looking like cartoon figures.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd love to see an AdMech but as mentioned, there are too many Imperial Armies at the moment. 

In reality I'd like to see something along the lines of a galatic Xeno Mercenary army that was made up of jack of all trades units that gained specialization based on a large Wargear selection further based on an IG doctrine style system (I'd call them "Contracts / Bounties" rather than doctrines). 

They would come with a large mix of different miniature choices - Something like a Lizardman/Troglodyte creature would make the backbone troop choice, with Artificial Constructs for CC units. I'd take a load of predator animal themes for their construction: Tarantula Spider Tanks, Scorpion Artillery, Quad-Walker weapons platforms. Again variety would come through the "Contracts / Bounties" system - some would be CC fighters, Some Would be weapons platforms at so fourth. These wouldn't be living creatures but armored constructs / AI Systems. 

For inspiration / ideas I'd say go look at the units in Games like Total Annihilation and Supreme Commander and you get the gist of the vehicles.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

> A close combat alien tech army or Pysker based army where powers replace weapons or some such.


JK psychic hood/null zone.

I'd love to see a global heresy event.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Adeptus Mechanicus or Imperial Agents, which would include arbities, Inquisitors and other stuff like that (matt ward did a terrible job with the Inquisition).


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Moonschwine said:


> I'd love to see an AdMech but as mentioned, there are too many Imperial Armies at the moment.
> 
> In reality I'd like to see something along the lines of a galatic Xeno Mercenary army that was made up of jack of all trades units that gained specialization based on a large Wargear selection further based on an IG doctrine style system (I'd call them "Contracts / Bounties" rather than doctrines).


After reading a bunch of books where (at least for the chaos space marines) you have astartes from allllll factions, both loyal and not, working towards a common goal or killing a common enemy. I think a merc army would be rather interesting. They don't have to come up with an entirely new army but rather maybe a few new units and let you pull units from any other existing armies (just with different rules).


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

A mercenaries army working similar to Warmachine's would be great. Kinda like the old Dogs of War for Fantasy.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Mechanicus would be cool, but you can already kinda do them with the available codices anyway (GKT=Skitarii anyone?). Other than that more xenos would always be nice, Kroot mercenaries coming back would also be cool. As for the Heresy campaign yeah GW won't do it but it'd be cool. Maybe the next IA could do that though? Forgeworld already put out a lot of heresy timed units, they could eaily do Primarchs and shit.


----------



## shadoestar (Apr 6, 2010)

Adeptus Mechanicus, or the Mechanicum however you want to say it lol, they would have a bad ass army because the forgeworlds would give them the ebst of the best equiptment for even their lowly troops!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'd like an army that showcases it's quite possible to be worse trained and worse equipped than the Imperial Guard 

As for a campaign... I've said before that if any of the others paid attention to them, the Tau would be in trouble. I'd like to see a campaign based on their next attempt at expansion turning into a giant Charlie Foxtrot.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> I'd like an army that showcases it's quite possible to be worse trained and worse equipped than the Imperial Guard


Haha, I really don't think GW will ever do that. They need somebody to be at the bottom and IG are a consistent choice.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

So far, yes. But there's some room in the system, and even the Imperium alone has a plentiful supply of worse fighters (PDF, anyone? Arbites most likely belong here too since they're not *meant* for open fights, and people still want those )


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Chaos Smurfs and Daemon Oompa Loompas.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, PDF would never work as they're the _planetary defense force_ and hence space travel really isn't their thing. Arbites could work but aren't they really just judges with pistols?


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Arbites could work but aren't they really just judges with pistols?


Nope, that's an Arbites _Judge._ Arbitrators are the standard Arbites and have Bolters or riot shields and shock mauls. They're better trained than the IG IIRC.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

eyescrossed said:


> Nope, that's an Arbites _Judge._ Arbitrators are the standard Arbites and have Bolters or riot shields and shock mauls. They're better trained than the IG IIRC.


See, I always associated the Arbites as being somewhat equivalent to the Judicial branch of the U.S. government.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bring squats back but change them up, also like to see the mechanicus but done in a way that it can be easily done as dark mechanicus....so many skittari


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with coke123 something like the Barghesi, or Ogryn Homeworlds (much like Orge Kingdoms in fantasy) or even like some of the gangs from Necromunda, Scavvy's (with zombies as troops, ghouls as fast attack, Scaley's as heavy support and incorporate some of the pit fighters as elites etc. Lots of small plague ridden expendable troops with big rotten gribblies munching through stuff!!


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I would like to see an army that is purely technology. All robots and AI no organic bits like Tau. It would be interesting to see how the Imperium would react to that sort of threat given thier attitude to, and history with, technology.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

what are the race called that shot up horus? in the HH books when one of the horus guys stole a chaos relic from an advanced powerful race, gw never said what happened to them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would agree with a Legion of the Damned force. But I think that this has already been done too much and a new flavour enter.

Meet Codex:Blood Pact

I think these guys from Gaunts Ghosts and other such books are awesome. As well as traitor guard units you can have models for Ur-Ghuls, Blood Pact brigadiers and not to mention Loxatl mecenaries.

As for a campaign along similar lines I think a campaign centered on the Sabbat worlds crusade could work really well.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I think an AI race and Ad mech would be awesome! 

Also for a new campaign I would really like to see the emperor die. This could create a great campaign that could involve all races and they race to gather as much territory as they can during the fallout. Also it could finally split up the space marine chapters where some stay with the imperium and others jump ship to something else like say a new leader trying to become the next emperor. This would finally make it possible for a fight between two SM chapters something besides they both think the other side are traitors.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hellados said:


> what are the race called that shot up horus? in the HH books when one of the horus guys stole a chaos relic from an advanced powerful race, gw never said what happened to them.


The Interex and Kinebrach, according to Lexicanum they where destroyed by an Imperial campaign before it moved onto the Auretian Technocracy.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Abomination said:


> I would like to see an army that is purely technology. All robots and AI no organic bits like Tau. It would be interesting to see how the Imperium would react to that sort of threat given thier attitude to, and history with, technology.


...Necrons? 



Stephen_Newman said:


> As for a campaign along similar lines I think a campaign centered on the Sabbat worlds crusade could work really well.


HELLS YA!

that would be awesome.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Wingman said:


> I think an AI race and Ad mech would be awesome!
> 
> Also for a new campaign I would really like to see the emperor die. This could create a great campaign that could involve all races and they race to gather as much territory as they can during the fallout. Also it could finally split up the space marine chapters where some stay with the imperium and others jump ship to something else like say a new leader trying to become the next emperor. This would finally make it possible for a fight between two SM chapters something besides they both think the other side are traitors.


Well, even if the Emperor "dies" it wouldn't be as if the Imperium just falls apart and there's nobody in charge. Keep in the mind that the Emperor is pretty much "dead" as it is and the ruling bodies on Terra are really the ones in charge. I'm pretty sure the loyal marine chapters would still stay loyal to the Imperium and the ones that are left are really the ones that are in it for the long haul. Any other chapters have jumped ship by now.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Well, even if the Emperor "dies" it wouldn't be as if the Imperium just falls apart and there's nobody in charge. Keep in the mind that the Emperor is pretty much "dead" as it is and the ruling bodies on Terra are really the ones in charge. I'm pretty sure the loyal marine chapters would still stay loyal to the Imperium and the ones that are left are really the ones that are in it for the long haul. Any other chapters have jumped ship by now.


If the Emperor dies then Terra is fucked (he's keeping the Webway Portal on Earth closed) and nobody from the Imperium will be able to navigate the warp, due to no Astronomican.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

eyescrossed said:


> If the Emperor dies then Terra is fucked (he's keeping the Webway Portal on Earth closed) and nobody from the Imperium will be able to navigate the warp, due to no Astronomican.


From what I could find, the webway on earth is sealed by the Emperor currently but it also only needs a psyker in the the throne to keep it closed (it didn't say it had to be a powerful one, so that's up in the air as to whether the gate requires the Emperor or just any psyker). As for the Astronomican, it's the 10,000 psykers that actually power it, the Emperor is just the one that is able to channel that much psychic energy. So I can see two outcomes if the Emperor was gone:
-The Mechanicus could perhaps build something that just causes the psychic energy to just be dispersed everywhere (like a bright sun as opposed to a guiding lighthouse).
-Failing the above, at least the Tyranids will leave the Imperium alone.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

*@BloodAngelZeros:*

1. Anyone with half a brain, or not being deliberately awkward, would assume that you must be a powerful psyker to keep the webway sealed, otherwise _of course_ more powerful enemy psykers will enter.

2. Fair play, 10,000 psykers may power it. However, as you say; _"the Emperor is just the one that is able to channel that much psychic energy."_ Thereby giving the impression that no other Imperial psyker is strong enough for the task.

3. I very much doubt the Mechanicus could build something in time, not unless they had already prepared many decades before the actual demise of the Emperor.

4. Also, you're wrong in regards to the Space Marine Chapters too. Some strongly dislike the High Lords of Terra but still fight - in the name of the Emperor. If he were to die then the consequences, in regards to the Chapters, could be very interesting.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Broken said:


> *@BloodAngelZeros:*
> 
> 1. Anyone with half a brain, or not being deliberately awkward, would assume that you must be a powerful psyker to keep the webway sealed, otherwise _of course_ more powerful enemy psykers will enter.
> 
> ...


This. Malcador the Sigillite (second-most powerful Psyker in the Imperium, or third, not sure how he ranked up compared to Magnus) died after only a few minutes on the Golden Throne. 

And it's never stated directly that the 'nids are drawn to the galaxy by the Astronomican.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

eyescrossed said:


> And it's never stated directly that the 'nids are drawn to the galaxy by the Astronomican.


I think somewhere in the 'nids codex it mentions it.


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> I think somewhere in the 'nids codex it mentions it.


I remember reading it somewhere like that. 

So, in theory, it could be possible for the Mechanicum to create something to replace the Emperor in what he's doing, if given enough time. The Golden Throne is failing but the timeline of such a failing is not mentioned, so it stands to reason that someone somewhere in a dungeon or backroom is pondering such an eventuality and back up plans. 

Also, if Emperor dies, the Imperium, in my opinion, would face civil war. So many factions have so many differences, yet they are united through the Emperor...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I think, well I'm pretty sure it was in the bid codex that they were drawn to our galaxy because of the astronomican but it was changed in the moat recent one 

back on topic i reckon there are enough open spaces on the map to invent some other xenos empires, or of course pirates, just a pirate army 

stolen imperial stuff, brought tau gear, salvaged orc trucks and more


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

The new codex could be part of a campaign too. Base it around a mass of thefts from different empires, and to bring in different races it could of been the pirates, mercs, or whoever stealing and black market trading too much. 
Resulting in the Imperium turning to destroy them with the Tau maybe acting for the greater good. As one idea.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> I'd like an army that showcases it's quite possible to be worse trained and worse equipped than the Imperial Guard


Codex: Sainsbury's perhaps or maybe Codex: Asda?



Hellados said:


> or of course pirates, just a pirate army
> 
> stolen imperial stuff, brought tau gear, salvaged orc trucks and more


Unfortunately for your idea, a lot of those things are already covered by the Orks.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Radeb86 said:


> Also, if Emperor dies, the Imperium, in my opinion, would face civil war. So many factions have so many differences, yet they are united through the Emperor...


I really don't think that if the Emperor's physical body dies that he will truly be gone. If he's that mighty of a presence, then one would think he'd live on in the warp, possibly as another god. Especially seeing as there are those that already worship him as such.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

a race base on my middle finger. 40k needs no new race or army. and if mercs you could make them around the rogue traders
andacamp based on chaos breaking through the cadian line would be cool.


oh yeah. and techincally the emperors body is dead.


----------



## maxamus (May 29, 2010)

Personally i feel that it should be a revamp of the Lost and the Dammed codex. I think that playing traitor guard/mutants/rouge physkers would be awesome.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I say forget Lost and the Damned. It is quite likely that GW would weaken it from the last incarnation and therefore people would be sorely upset (Like the last Chaos update) but I think giving it a new dressing that cannot be compared against such as Blood Pact which are similar yet contain their own flavour.


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

After reading the Dark Angels novels, I like the idea of a developed human race lost to the imperium then "resettled" during the Great Crusade. They don't want what the imperium has to offer. They can't accept following a corpse god, having their planet terraformed and the strict conformity that the imperium demands. They are not followers of Chaos because all of this superstitious stuff is nonsense. They do have psykers though because they have developed their minds to access parts of their brains to utilise talents like pyrokinesis and telekinesis.

They could have technology like stealth fields and shoulder mounted guns linked to optical receptors on their helmets which allow them to weild double handed close combat weapons (Predator style).

They could have elites with exo-skeletons that just outline their limbs to increase their speed and strength and force field generators to increase their survivability due to their lack of plate style armour. They could also produce their own androids that were originally built because war was barbaric.

As for vehicles I'm running out of ideas at the moment. Perhaps 4-wheel APV's and hovering gunships.

Intersting idea to consider. If you could come up with anything you want to create your own 40k Codex army.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Kontempt said:


> After reading the Dark Angels novels, I like the idea of a developed human race lost to the imperium then "resettled" during the Great Crusade. They don't want what the imperium has to offer. They can't accept following a corpse god, having their planet terraformed and the strict conformity that the imperium demands. They are not followers of Chaos because all of this superstitious stuff is nonsense. They do have psykers though because they have developed their minds to access parts of their brains to utilise talents like pyrokinesis and telekinesis.
> 
> They could have technology like stealth fields and shoulder mounted guns linked to optical receptors on their helmets which allow them to weild double handed close combat weapons (Predator style).
> 
> ...


Kind of sounds like a cross between space marines and tau.


----------

